# Breeding



## Shannon H (Apr 29, 2021)

My cat had a c section her last pregnancy. Is it safe to breed her again?


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Please, don't. It's not safe. I don't know if she'd have to another C-section but she might. I suggest talking to your vet about what could happen. In the meantime, keep her away from any intact males.


----------

